# Mercury ProMax prop is here!



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

SCB provided test data on prototype versions over the past 18 months. Going to be perfect fit for our Stingray's.

Read about it here:
http://www.mercuryracing.com/blog/pro-max-prop/

SCB Factory


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't wait to try one!


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

Good Timing!!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Awesome! Wonder how good of a fit that prop would be on my 2400?


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Eric,

How does the ET run compared to the XS, pitch wise? I can run out a 28xs, but have never given the ET a lot of thought mainly due to not having a Merc, and never looked up spline compatibility with my Zuk. Don't know easy it would be to get rid of an ET splined for a Zuk. 

Was thinking that Turbo prop was going to be the answer, but have had a lot of success with the Merc props. What would be a comparable Promax size to match up with about a 28.5" XS? Not even looking for an everyday prop, just something to play with when I want to go fast. 

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

ProMax 28" should be perfect for you. It actually pulls about like a "28.5" Bravo One XS, due to lower slip ratios. 

Merc builds drop-in hub kits that will fit your Suzy.
I will have all pitches in stock soon, for the same Try Before You Buy concept we have always offered on Merc props that we stock.

Will post up price ASAP.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

The blade durability on the ProMax is leaps and bounds better than the Bravo XS props. It has thick blades like the ET prop but will have the holeshot of the bravo props. The Pro ET is a great prop but it's a dog out of the hole so you will have the best of both worlds. I can't wait to turn this prop on our 300xs.


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice write up on Scott's Blog....sign me up!


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

scb factory said:


> SCB provided test data on prototype versions over the past 18 months. Going to be perfect fit for our Stingray's.
> 
> Read about it here:
> http://www.mercuryracing.com/blog/pro-max-prop/
> ...


Congrats to Eric and SCB for being mentioned on the Merc website!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Eric,

I remember seeing the prop at your shop last summer in the CASE with handcuffs and a padlock (Just kiddin'),When I bought the B1 xs from ya. how do you think it will run with my Extreme and Merc 250 Pro XS, vs. say a TXP ot4 and a Bravo 1 xs, a few MPH or about the same. Just a guess?

Brad


----------



## biglake411 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been hearing about this prop for months now. Glad to see that it's finally going into production.

I also run a 22' extreme / 250 pro xs. I have tried many different props but I get my best #'s when running a 26p bravo 1 xs & a 24p turbo ot4. I'm really looking forward to trying out one of these new pro max props. I am guessing that I'd need to get a 26p???


----------



## gaw623 (Nov 17, 2009)

Sweet! Can't wait....


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

scb factory said:


> ProMax 28" should be perfect for you. It actually pulls about like a "28.5" Bravo One XS, due to lower slip ratios.
> 
> Merc builds drop-in hub kits that will fit your Suzy.
> I will have all pitches in stock soon, for the same Try Before You Buy concept we have always offered on Merc props that we stock.
> ...


Sounds like it will be the ticket.

As far as the drop in hubs, I've used them on all the B1's, Fury, XS, but I didnt know the ET would use the same setup. I dont know why, but was thinking since its the over hub exhaust it was lacking hub. Like I said, never looked to deep into the ET's, was always scared of the blade slinging etc.

I'll definately have to come visit with you sometime and try to get it figured out.

Thanks again.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

What pitches will be available, thanks?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Just my opinion, but I bet the price is North of the B1xs !


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

ProET has same hub system as all other Merc props. The Exhaust tube (or lack of) is outside of that.

BTW: The newer ProET's with thicker hub walls are not slinging blades. I have a lot of time on a few of them.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

mgeistman said:


> What pitches will be available, thanks?


Pro Finish: 24"-32" (2" Increments)
Lab Finish: 23"-32" (1" Increments)


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Didn't know that, thanks for the info


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

Eric, I may be reading wrong but the Merc site has the pro finish starting at 23" to 32" with 1" intervals and the lab finish 24" to 32" with even pitch only. Don't mean to step in on your post. I noticed due to my hopes of being able to turn a 23 and not having to have it labbed. Regardless, I am pumped to get a turn on one of these. You being involved definitely is going to make this a winner if speed is a target.

http://mercuryracing.com/_media/pdf/propellers/Pro-Max-Prop-Sell-Sheet.pdf


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

My mistake:

Pro Finish: 23"-32" (1" increments).
That's great news!


----------



## kris_tx (May 24, 2004)

Nice. Can't wait to try one.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Any update on pricing?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

mgeistman said:


> Any update on pricing?


Hearing $40-$50 over B1XS. Not bad for the added durability of the X7 Alloy in the ProMax.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

What's the bowlift like compared to the BIXS and the OT4? I like this 26 OT4 but it doesn't get the nose up on my Xtreme like the Bravo I XS. I like how it runs into the wind. It kinda raises up and feels light like its supposed to.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

t-tung said:


> What's the bowlift like compared to the BIXS and the OT4? I like this 26 OT4 but it doesn't get the nose up on my Xtreme like the Bravo I XS. I like how it runs into the wind. It kinda raises up and feels light like its supposed to.


Get Baumann to trim 1/2 inch off of the exhaust tube, That will allow you to fly the nose more. Note the B1XS has a shortened tube. Easy tweak on the OT4. Good luck.


----------



## biglake411 (Jan 5, 2010)

Update:


 MSRP Pro Finish: $740.00
MSRP Lab Finish: $945.00
27" and 28" pitch models available April 29.
25" and 26" pitch models available May 10. 
Remaining pitch sizes available by June 1.

http://www.mercuryracing.com/propellers/promax.php


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Mercury Pro Max*

SCB is now taking orders & will get you propped out correctly.

Try Before You Buy:
Pro Finish $600
Lab Finish $800

Plus Tax

FOB SCB Factory in Kemah
Shipping Available

SCB Factory


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

*lemme try one*

Bringing any to rock the dock?


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm ready to order now! Can't wait to see what it will do to the low side!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

skeeter77346 said:


> Get Baumann to trim 1/2 inch off of the exhaust tube, That will allow you to fly the nose more. Note the B1XS has a shortened tube. Easy tweak on the OT4. Good luck.


Hey bud, just saw this. I might look into that. It would be interesting to see what a 24 & 25 would do on an Xtreme with this done.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm ready


----------



## biglake411 (Jan 5, 2010)

Anybody got one yet?


----------



## TxRaider (Oct 1, 2012)

So has anyone got there hands on a 24p yet and ran it?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

TxRaider said:


> So has anyone got there hands on a 24p yet and ran it?


 Yes. I have one. Runs strong on the Stingray for everyday loads, an has decent hole shot. Tops out around 79-82 mph on he rev limit w 1.62 gears.

Try before you buy in Kemah. $650

SCB Factory


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Great prop. It's like an improved version of the Pro Et that gets rid of a lot of the negative traits of the Et. The Pro Et may be a hair faster but the Pro Max has a lot better hole shot and gets better cruise economy due to less slip at lower RPM. The Pro Et is made for two speeds, idle and WOT and the Pro Max does a lot better to run great at all rpm. It also can take some serious abuse and stay new looking. That special X7 alloy is very very durable and you can take it shallow and throw some mud getting up and not have to worry about it wearing out like a Bravo XS. It's definitely worth it to do a test run with one with Eric. I am very happy with ours and will be sticking with this prop until something better comes out.


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad the 24's and 25's are shipping now. Seems like someone on 2cool was supposed to let me know when they had one. Hmmmmm......LOL


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

BaffinBayAg said:


> Glad the 24's and 25's are shipping now. Seems like someone on 2cool was supposed to let me know when they had one. Hmmmmm......LOL


Yeah I hear you...I will send you on to try! Happy Thanksgiving Joe!!


----------

